
Jet Engineer Designs a Saucepan That Boils Water Ridiculously Fast - mkuhn
http://www.wired.com/2014/07/a-jet-engineer-designs-a-saucepan-that-heats-up-super-fast/
======
jasonlaramburu
$112 is a lot of money just to save a minute boiling water.

